# What Candle Scents Are You Interested In?



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Ok, so for one of the fundraisers for my pit bull awareness walk I'm making Soy Candles to sell. This is the list of scents that I have put together. If you could please tell me 5 you would be interested in that would be GREAT!

~Cucumber Melon
~Country Breeze
~Hawian Breeze
~Juniper Breeze
~Lemon Lavender
~Pearberry
~Dreamsicle
~Fruit Slices
~Coconut Cream Pie
~Cookies & Cream
~Tropical Fruit Salsa
~Carmel Apple
~Creamy Vanilla
~Vanilla Maple Pecan
~Carmel Toffee
~Vanilla Macadamia Nut Coffee
~Madarin Cranberry


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Cucuber melon all the way best sent EVER love it!!!!
edit so you said 5... well i dunno only scent i like is cucumber melon if i don't have that i don't use it :S


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

1.) Cucumber Melon
2.) Hawaiian Breeze
3.) Vanilla Maple Pecan
4.) Pearberry


good luck, what a great idea


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

~Cucumber Melon
~Country Breeze
~Carmel Apple
~Creamy Vanilla
~Coconut Cream Pie


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks you guys!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

hawaiian breeze
coconut cream
creamy vanilla 
I only have the 3 lol


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

thats ok! So heres what I got! The first five candle scents I will be making is Cucumber Melon, Vanilla Maple Pecan, Dreamsicle, Lemon Lavender, and Creamy Vanilla. If these sell good then i will make other scents!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

good news, if you were closer I would buy some, love candles


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Clean Linen, and Apple Cinnamon by Glade They don't sell the Apple Cinnamon anymore, it was a 2008 limited edition


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

I LOVE candles too!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

cool, bean let us know how you do i wouldn't mind getting a cucumber melon myself


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm gonna look at shipping cost..Also a lady from the BSL portion of the animal control is working with me now for the pit bull awareness walk! We're gonna make it a big event  So I'm happy about that!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

~Cucumber Melon
~Country Breeze
~Juniper Breeze
~Fruit Slices
~Carmel Toffee


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

I love candles too I don't ever turn on lights in my joint.I found this little candle shop in my neighborhood that sell little house candles which come in a big mason jar and smell great and burn forever and there only 10 bucks.I get 4 like every two months .clean linen is the best and I also get glade clean linen plug ins.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I like these ones.

1. Cucumber Melon

2. Mandarin Cranberry

3. Lemon Lavender

4. Juniper Breeze


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I am a candle fanatic. I am partial to cucumber melon, cinnamon apple. But my all time favorite candle which is very hard to find anymore is Clover. I was amazed at how doggie smells disappear with this scent. I haven't been able to find it in a long time. I know those weren't some of the choices, just my two cents.lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm partial to tropical fruits.bein raised in miami and growin up on mango's oranges,grapefruits,bananas,and coconuts,I guess it becomes obvious.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

My wife uses warm sugar cookies, but not a candle its the oil that you heat up. That stuff smells great every time you walk in the door. I love other scents too, but none seem to keep their scents like this does. Sorry to derail if I did some how. g/l with your sales


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

William- They have lots of fruit smells on the site that I was looking at.. Maybe I will get some for the next 5 scents?? I love the oils that you put in a cup sorta thing and then on the bottom is a tea light too!! I could find some of those! I could try to find clover..cinamon apple I could do too!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

mmm cucumber melon is my favorite. I did just read something that the smell of green apples or Banana's help you loose weight. One way to try and get people to buy it if you have either of those scents.


----------

